# Pourquoi l'iPod est-il si cher?



## huexley (16 Juin 2002)

Il est cher pour faire "envie"
il est cher car il est vraiment TOP (j ai le 5Go)
il est cher car économiquement Apple a pas une image de produit bon marchén, ca ne correspond pas a sa cible (ma copine ma super bien expliqué ca (elle fait de l eco (bin je me calme avec les parenthèse oui ! (   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ) bref désolé si vous avez pas compris le 3 arguments)


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

comparer a un HD firewire? allez voir sur l'apple store, ils vendent le meme disque que l'ipod en 5gb à 149 ttc, et il est encore bcp plus léger (94grammes, soit deux fois moins que l'ipod)
en clair apple se fait certainement 50 à 60% de marge sur l'ipod, vu qu'il fonctionne avec un firmware et pas avec un vrai os (donc sans processuer...)


----------



## benR (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
* vu qu'il fonctionne avec un firmware et pas avec un vrai os (donc sans processuer...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sans processeur ?








euh... comment expliquer ça...
Tu penses vraiment qu'on peut lire des MP3, lancer un OS (même celui de l'iPod), gérer une connectique FW, sans processeur ?


----------



## benR (16 Juin 2002)

par contre, pour le coup du HD a 149 euros sur l'Apple store, je n'étais pas au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci !


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

ben je pensais que oui...
c'est le principe du firmware...
mais bon, c'est vrai qu'avec tout ce que l'ipod fait yen a ptetre un...

mais lequel alors???


----------



## benR (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*
mais lequel alors???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MacG a fai tune news la semaine dernière je crois qui parlait de la boite qui fabrique le processeur de l'iPod, si je ne m'abuse...

Une recherche sur google donne sur cette page l'info suivante: "The Apple iPod features a 133 MHz ARM 7TDMI processor"


----------



## benR (16 Juin 2002)

(encore moi, pour une petite précision)
c'est le type de proc  des Pocket PC, et que PalmOS 5 peut maintenant gérer.


----------



## huexley (16 Juin 2002)

a quand palm OS dans l Ipod ??


----------



## Macintouch (16 Juin 2002)

Près de 1000 francs suisse... Pour seulement écouter de la musique et gérer, mais en plus pas en même temps, un carnet d'adresse... Il coûte plus cher qu'un Palm, qu'un téléphone mobile qui pourtant, font beaucoup plus de tâches que l'iPod... Certes, il est doté du FireWire, mais ça ne justifie pas son prix.


----------



## iXel (16 Juin 2002)

j'ai entendu que bientot on pourrait mettre des videos sur l'ipod info ou intox?


----------



## deadlocker (16 Juin 2002)

5Go dans sa main, soit deux jours de musique!
10h00 d'autonomie
Un sytème d'exploitation sympas, facile et efficace
Le Firewire
La qualité sonore (en plus il crache ce iPod)

Mais tu as raison, il ne fait pas téléphone


----------



## vm (16 Juin 2002)

et il y a une pomme decu


----------



## benR (16 Juin 2002)

c'est vrai qu'il est cher, mais...


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Macintouch:
*Il coûte plus cher qu'un Palm*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un palm n'a pas un DD de 5 Go, loin de là...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Macintouch:
*qu'un téléphone mobile *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh... tu sais que les téléphones mobiles sont subventionnés par les opérateurs ?


au final, il faudrait plus comparer l'iPod avec les DD portables, il me semble.


----------



## Flix (16 Juin 2002)

Parce qu'il le vaut bien......


----------



## emouchet (16 Juin 2002)

Pour ceux qui ont la mémoire courte, lors de sa sortie, l'iPod coûtait le même prix que le dd Toshiba tout nu!!! Le prix du disque dur miniaturisé, voilà la raison du coût élevé de l'iPod, c'est tout.


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

vivi, mais maintenant le disque toshiba il est plus à 399$ mais à 99$...

a qd l'ipod à 150$? pacque là j'achète!


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

MacG a fai tune news la semaine dernière je crois qui parlait de la boite qui fabrique le processeur de l'iPod, si je ne m'abuse...

Une recherche sur google donne sur cette page l'info suivante: "The Apple iPod features a 133 MHz ARM 7TDMI processor"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok merci...
pas d'ma faute, je bosse trop j'ai meme plus le temps de lire les news...


----------



## Macintouch (17 Juin 2002)

ouais mais vu le prix des autres lecteurs MP3...En plus, ceux-ci font radio, dicatphone...alors, là...l'iPod peut aller se rhabiller!


----------



## mtra (17 Juin 2002)

double post....

[16 juin 2002 : message édité par mtra]


----------



## mtra (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Macintouch:
*ouais mais vu le prix des autres lecteurs MP3...En plus, ceux-ci font radio, dicatphone...alors, là...l'iPod peut aller se rhabiller!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais noon il est tres bien l'ipod. moi je trouve qu'il vaut emplement son prix ! cite moi un lecteur mp3 qui permet de rapatrier tes mails sur n'importekel mac avec un firewire?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de stocker des divx avec un player pour une soiree chez un pote hum? 
ha une derniere chose, tu peux carement mettre osX dessus utile non? wabadooo.


----------



## polo50 (17 Juin 2002)

ca baisse ca baisse
à Paris certains magasins propose déjà le 10 G0
au prix du 5 G0 !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2002)

Ouhh laaa tu as des adresses?? des sites web???
je viens de constater aujourd'hui que l'ipod avait les caracteristiques techniques d'un PDA palm OS en plus puissant (comme cité precedement il a tout pour etre un bon PDA) et que seulement 2 Mo sur 32 de sa ROM etait utilisé par le systeme... peut etre qu'un jour le systeme de l'Ipod fera plus que jouer de la musique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et pourquoi pas en juillet puisque plusieurs promotions sont en cours jusqu'au 29juin'


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2002)

www.surcouf.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2002)

J'ai un iPod 10 Go depuis quelques jours. Soyons objectif, il est hors de prix en comparaison de ce qu'il offre (lecture mp3 et carnet d'adresses... pour l'instant), mais il est relativement bon marché en regard du confort qu'il procure : je peux mettre une quantité hallucinante de CDs dedans et partir en voyage avec une bonne partie de ma discothèque, sa batterie polymères est à des années lumières des performances des batteries de ses concurrents, son interface est agréable et intuitive, et en plus il est beau... et on s'aime.

Walla. Je voulais en parler à quelqu'un, j'aime mon iPod   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Manque plus que la télécommande... ça va venir...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

j'ai été sur le site de surcouf et l'iPod 10go est toujours a 715 E donc pas de changements !!!
Ou sont les magasins ou sites qui le proposent au prix du 5go? Svp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par polo50:
*ca baisse ca baisse
à Paris certains magasins propose déjà le 10 G0
au prix du 5 G0 !!!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sur le site de SUrcouf, nada !! enc e qui concerne cette offre.
Tu es sur de ça ? Sinon, tu connais d'autres revendeurs qui proposent cette ristourne. Moi qui hesite depuis sa sortie...je crois que je vais craquer pour de bon là !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Si si fait comme si tu achetais le 10go, il y aura écris la promotion et sur la facture il est bien a 549

[18 juin 2002 : message édité par Mister_Pomme]


----------



## pickwick (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabriced:
*j'ai été sur le site de surcouf et l'iPod 10go est toujours a 715 E donc pas de changements !!!
Ou sont les magasins ou sites qui le proposent au prix du 5go? Svp*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


il faut passer commande pour voir apparaitre le nouveau prix.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Je viens de telephoner au stand apple de surcouf.
je crois vraiment que je vais me forcer a attendre meme si l'offre est allechante.
Effectivement ils ne vendent plus le 10Go au prix du 5Go si vous achetez la housse avec mais .... Le 10Go a 549 + la housse OFFERTE jusqu'a fin juin.
quand a Darty online qui fait le 5go a 499...
Plus les promotions sur l'Apple Store jusqu'a fin juin...
Cela devient de plus en plus etrange...

[18 juin 2002 : message édité par Mister_Pomme]


----------



## noliv (19 Juin 2002)

Suis-je donc le seul à pouvoir constater l'offre sans meme passer commande, simplement sur la page du produit iPod 10 Go ???
Ai-je un super pouvoir ?
-Oui!!
Mon secret ? Il fallait simplement lire tout ce qui est écrit!!!!! ouaaaaah! 
Bon, d'accord c'est méchant de se moquer 
Mais bon, l'offre spéciale est inscrite au milieu de l'écran (en petit, certes.... ils ont pas tout compris aux astuces pour vendre chez surcouf!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Pourquoi l'iPod est-il si cher? 

Lol
Par que c de la merde comme tous les autres produits Mac.
Mais vous sortez d'ou les amis?
Reveillez vous, vous etes encore accrochés aux machinstosh. C pas bien ca. Je vous ecris ce message d'1 G4 400Mhz, et oui, c de lamerde, oui Monsieur. Je vous le garanti que Mac c pourri.
Mais bon c la vie.

slt
IXI

Laissons les Mac à nos parents. c simple et pas compliqué comme un magnetoscope.lol.Un gros joujou koi à + de 20000f.
ouch, mes economies.hehe


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;ixi&gt;:
*Pourquoi l'iPod est-il si cher? 

Lol
Par que c de la merde comme tous les autres produits Mac.
Mais vous sortez d'ou les amis?
Reveillez vous, vous etes encore accrochés aux machinstosh. C pas bien ca. Je vous ecris ce message d'1 G4 400Mhz, et oui, c de lamerde, oui Monsieur. Je vous le garanti que Mac c pourri.
Mais bon c la vie.

slt
IXI

Laissons les Mac à nos parents. c simple et pas compliqué comme un magnetoscope.lol.Un gros joujou koi à + de 20000f.
ouch, mes economies.hehe*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

encore une personne tres constructive et avec des arguments enrichissant, quel chance les amis


----------



## noliv (19 Juin 2002)

Un bon troll comme on les aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca faisais longtemps que j'en avais pas vu des comme ça!!


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par noliv:
*Un bon troll comme on les aime   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca faisais longtemps que j'en avais pas vu des comme ça!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu crois que c'est l'ipod qui attire les trolls?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

moi je vois pas pourquoi me compliquer la vie avec windows et des plantages!
Bon je ne suporterai pas que ce forum consacré a ce splendide ipod tourne en reglement de compte donc je vous ai deniché uen nouvelle info.
Apple Store français : Ipod 5go delai de 8 à 10 jours
Apple Store USA: ipod 5go et 10 Go 7days
Si tout ces presages n'annoncent pas le passage du 10Go en bas de gamme et la sortie d'un nouveau model je ne sais plus ou va le monde!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

L'iPod est vraiment un très beau produit.

Comme tous produits, les prix sont relatifs. Mais pour l'iPod, il est relativement en phase avec sa qualité.

J'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir quelques heures ses plus proches concurrents entre les mains. Quelles horreurs. L'iPod avec son format paquet de cigarette et sa finition les écrase tous très largement: ergonomie, capacité, sécurité, rapidité, autonomie, simplicité. Il n'a pas encore d'équivalent, très franchement.


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2002)

ouais mais moi je cherche le 5gb à 199 euros... qqn a une idée?


----------



## loriscoutin (19 Juin 2002)

c'est le dique le plus cher en effet le disque lui meme coute le prix de l'ipod si on l'achete à l'unité donc quand tu rajoute la batterie sony extra plate de 10 heure
les marges d'apple et tout le reste
il est pas si cher que ca


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Si tu cherches du 5go tu as le disque dur seul sur l'apple store pour 150


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par loris:
*c'est le dique le plus cher en effet le disque lui meme coute le prix de l'ipod si on l'achete à l'unité donc quand tu rajoute la batterie sony extra plate de 10 heure
les marges d'apple et tout le reste
il est pas si cher que ca*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

va relire le 3ième post du sujet...
le HD il est à 99$ sur l'applestore...

donc son prix a été divisé par 3...
donc ca nous fait un ipod à 150$ ou 200..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabriced:
*j'ai été sur le site de surcouf et l'iPod 10go est toujours a 715 E donc pas de changements !!!
Ou sont les magasins ou sites qui le proposent au prix du 5go? Svp*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, si tu vas sur la fiche de l'ipod 10Go, ils précisent, sous la zone "Particularités" que jusqu'au 30 juin, ils font le 10Go au prix du 5, si on achète en plus une housse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2002)

En effet pour un balladeur mp3, l'i-pod est vraiment trop cher. Je crois qu'Apple en vendent ce machin à ce prix, se fout de la gueule du monde (même s'il y'a un disque dur de x gigaoctets à l'intérieur ). A moitié prix se serait "un peu plus résonnable".
Ps regardez le prix de ceux de chez sony ou creative (même si l'on met moins de chanson ou l'autonomie est moins longue ) les prix son plutôt raisonnables


----------



## huexley (25 Juin 2002)

Petit comparatif de prix :

Apple iPod 5 GO : 548 

 
Sony NW MS 11 / Memory Stick : 128 Mo : 460 

Prix d'un stick 128 Mo : 140 

Maintenant  je calcule :

j achete mon iPod 5 Go 548  TTC

Si j achetes mon Sony et que je veux avoir 5 go de MP3 comme l'iPod  ca me fait Mme la marchande : 460 + 36 x 140 = 5500   .. Soit 10 FOIS le prix de l'iPod

alors par pitié sortez vos calculettes avant de dire gnagna sony !!!!!


----------

